# Motor Trend TV Steve Magnante's Super Models



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Motor Trend is running a series hosted by Steve Magnante as he builds model kit cars. Only 4 episodes and the one currently airing on is S1 E3 episode he is building the Little Red Wagon. Next up is S1 E1 and a '67 GTX.









Model Cars Take Center Stage On "Steve Magnante's Super Models"


No, it's not about leggy, pouty fashion models.




www.motortrend.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Magnante is one of the commentators at Barrett Jackson and this show is way cool! Not only is he kit bashing as he goes but he also has real cars to share and show. Decodes VIN codes. Shows his techniques and parts stash. If you are a car guy - you will appreciate his knowledge and shared resources! It is also very well put together! 🤙


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

I watched both episodes early this morning.

Steve sure details models accurately!


----------

